# some good huntin today!



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

got 2 squirrels 11 birds and 1 rabbit! all these animals were taken with a daisy powerline 880 and gamo rocket pellets. was very fun


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I got 7 black birds, 2 chipmunks, 1 rabbit, 4 squirrels.

could of shot about 10 more rabbits and squirrels but i didnt. I only shot the big black squirrels, left all the little fox squirrels.

these are all with a cheap .22 pellet gun with some cheap pellets.


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

what type of pellet gun?? thx


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

with in the last 5 hours, 7pm-12am with a winchester 1000x break barrel and some premier hollo points i dropped four grey squirrels, a hawk( got em trying to steal one of the greys i got) a wild cat, ****, around 9 pounds, and bat. yes weird. i was shooting at a rabbit, but he was a under a barn side light that bats were flying a round. the pellet was going 1000 fps and at 20 yards the little soft bodied bat, i couldnt tell what i hit, or didnt hit.


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

you killed a hawk....do u even know what type it was?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey snper! Is it legal to be shooting some of this stuff in the summer? At night?


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't understand why you would think it is cool to make up or to actually say that you do these things (killing animals out of season) on a web page that is monitored by anti's.

Last time I checked squirrel / rabbit season starts in mid September, and as for killing a hawk, WHY?

Not one for picking on some one but you need to seriously reconsider some of your posts past and future!
:eyeroll:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I see no point in killing a hawk because they eat mice.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

its leagal to shoot grays on your own land but hawks you can get a little jail time :eyeroll:


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

i live in northern indian, and my neighbor who is a state polce was out shooting with me. it was a red tail hawk, and i only killed it because it kills our rabbits that we have in a hutch outside, and we live in the country, we a have a a bill that states that you can shoot any animal on your property that is destructive, and as far as the hunting season goes, im not hunting them to eat them. they are a serious pest here, and i skin em for the pelts.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmmm I see since you are not hunting to eat them, just for the pelts, that doesn't count, "MY MISTAKE" however if I remember correctly then that would be posted on the poachers forum!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

The seasons aren't for when you can eat them, it is for when you can kill them. You are killing them. Just because he was a cop doesn't make a difference because he may not be familiar with seasons and hunting laws.


----------

